# Official Band Thread



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Because you asked for it...

you get it!

post up your band data here and then let us know where it was "_recovered_" (love that, so PC now! how about KILLED or HARVESTED?!)

I'll try to do the map thing again this year so we can see the start/stop point.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

Got my 4th one today. Just called it in waiting for results.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Just did mine on-line was banded in Michigan on 06-19-1998....could tell it was old from the wear marks on it..........Mack


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

use this link to report your bands online. typically, they can give you info right away.

http://www.reportband.gov/


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Todays morning hunt 9-14:
*Information about your bird: *
Band number: *0968-62807*
State/Province where bird was banded: *Iowa*
Date banded : *06/22/2001*
Species : *Canada Goose*

Thanks again for reporting bird bands.

Shot by lansing.

Waiting for info on other bands. I believe the others were banded this year.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Today's hunt there was a banded goose harvested.
Taken:9-14-07
Call 1-800 Band 1008 Prefix.

Will post banding data when it comes in.

Kev


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Got my info in the mail today...was banded in Lansing.....Pretty fast I thought.........Mack


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Canada Goose male shot 9-10-07
Hatched in 2003 or earlier 
Banded 7/24/04 in, 58 NW FT Albany, Nunavut ON.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

One Gander shot September 3rd. Banded in Ohio in 2003 to young to fly. Shot in Metzgers marsh near Crane Creek Ohio by poster.
Smoke
Yearly totals
1 so far


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

CANADA GOOSE FEMALE
HATCHED IN 2000-BANDED IN 2000
LOCATION ROCHESTER,MICHIGAN
SHOT 9-9-07


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

Got my info back today (VERY QUICK) last one took 8 months. Banded 6/24/04 in Linwood MI, Male, hatched in 2003 or earlier.

Encountered on 9/9/07 near Bay City, MI


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

"_Encountered_" ... love that! so PC of them nowadays! 

don't they really mean "ran into a wall of steel" on 9/9/07


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Got mine back.

Canada Goose
hatched in 1997 or earlier
Banded 7/8/98 in Lansing MI
Harvested in Lansing MI 9/1/07


----------



## fowltrievers (May 19, 2007)

Todays afternoon hunt 10-8-07
*Information about your bird: *
Band number: *0798-36805*
State/Province where bird was banded: *tennessee*
Date banded : *1/28/1994*
Species : *Canada Goose
Thanks Scott Schoch
* 


Shot by St. Charles.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

fowltrievers said:


> Todays afternoon hunt 10-8-07
> *Information about your bird: *
> Band number: *0798-36805*
> State/Province where bird was banded: *tennessee*
> ...


Dang thats one old bird!!! I was suprised to get one last year banded in 1993 It was Banded in Caro, MI, but all the way from Tennessee!! that thing must have weighed a tone with all the steel shot it probably had in its A**!! :lol: Congrats


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

10-12-07
Afternoon hunt on LSC 
Hen mallard
Jack Miner Band 
Banded in 07
Will post more info when I get it


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

Band number: 1086-33166

State/Province where bird was banded: Alberta

Date banded : 08/22/2006

Species : Redhead

This is my second banded Redhead. I have been hunting divers with Trippin Dipsies for 5 years now i guess, and he has been hunting for SEVERAL years prior (more than 20). He (Trippin) has NOT shot a banded diver yet........:evil::evil:

He definitely has a few words for me in jest!:lol:

Jeff- BMT


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Band number-1035-82225
Species- Wood Duck
Banded location- Wisconsin
Year banded -2004
Location shot- Big Rapids MI
Reward band- $100


----------



## rio28 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ring-necked Drake

Taken in Wildfowl Bay, Bay Port, MI on 10/13/2007 in the AM.

Banded in Ontario 9/16/2004

My friend was retrieving birds for our blind, and didn't see the band. I was loading birds up at the end of the day and noticed it. Bag for that day for the blind (3 hunters) was 3 redhead drakes, 3 ring-necked drakes, and 1 bluebill hen.


----------



## FlightsRin (Oct 29, 2007)

Drake Mallard shot near Ludington on 10-20-07 while layout hunting cut corn. 

Checked bird band online and found that bird was banded on 9-14-07 in North Dakota. 

Only spent about a month with that band on his leg!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Canada Goose-Recovered @ Fish Point on Oct. 29th 2007

Tried reporting it and all I got was:

"No information available on this band!" :sad:


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Band number: 2397-92769 Kind of Bird: Mallard 
How Obtained: Shot
Status of Band: Removed from Bird
Status of Bird: Dead 

About Date 

Date of Recovery: 11/03/2007 Hunting Season: current 

About Location

Baraga Bay, 1 miles S of Town of Baraga, County is: Baraga in MI

INFORMATION FROM OUR FILES:
Band Number: 2397-92769
Where bird was banded: Saskatchewan
Date banded: 08/10/2006
Species: Mallard


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

INFORMATION FROM OUR FILES:
Band Number: 1617-66140
Where bird was banded: Wisconsin
Date banded: 09/05/2007
Species: Mallard


















I shot this hen on a afternoon hunt today in Allegan County.

I will fallow up with more info when I get it.


----------



## Grant (May 25, 2004)

Shot a hen redhead 2 weeks ago near Bayport. Tagged Hamilton Ontario 2000


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

duckbuster808 said:


> Canada Goose-Recovered @ Fish Point on Oct. 29th 2007
> 
> Tried reporting it and all I got was:
> 
> "No information available on this band!" :sad:


Got some info on the bird from a bird biologist who did some diggin for me. 

Bird was a Female
Bird was banded on June 27, 2007. at the Caseville Water Treatment Plant in Huron County.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Date of Recovery: 11/6/07
Location: Saginaw Bay - 4 miles north of Sebewaing
Species: Redhead
Date Banded: 8/9/2007
Location: Alberta

We had a great day today! Couldn't get out right away because of the gale (40+ mph/NW) got out around noon, filled up by 2:30.
4 blue bills, 4 readheads. 2 ringnecks, i mallard, 1 GW teal. There were a ton of mallards around but I'm set up for divers so we couldn't get them close enough.


----------



## Shootemintheface (Nov 7, 2007)

Got my first piece of jewlery in Saginaw Bay 2 weeks ago. 8 1/2 year old goose. He was an old one, band worn almost through. First banded bird shot over my 13 month pup, lets just say she was as excited as I was!!!


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

I received my band info back yesterday. Wow was that quick, less than three days. 

Hatched in 2006 or earlier.

Banded in Holmen, Wisconsin.

Holmen is just north of La Crosse and close to the Minnesota / Iowa boarded.

The on-line certificate is allot nicer than the one you can get in the mail.


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Drake Mallard

Banded: 9/05

1 year old or older at the time of banding

Banded in Poplar Ridge New York.

Killed October 2007 in Shiawasee

$100 Reward   - First Duck of the year


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's a couple from this year...

Hen Mallard (on right side of pic)
Shot in SE ND, was banded 31 days before that in Columbia, SD

Drake Mallard
Shot in Zeeland, MI, was banded 2 years before in mid-sate Kentucky(Forgot the city)


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Date of recovery: 11/25/07
Location: Hodenpyl Dam backwater Mesick, MI
Species: Mallard (drake)
Date banded: 08/10/2004
Location: New York


----------



## JCD (Jun 1, 2007)

First Band {First Duck Season} Jack Minor Drake Mallard 2002 Band, 02665 Be Not Afraid;Only Believe Mark 5:36 Harsens Island 11-30-07 PM


----------



## Henner (Nov 8, 2004)

Date of death: 11/27/07 St Charles
Date banded: 8/21/06 Quebec
Species: Mallard (drake)


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

Banded 8/2005 in Wisconsin. Encountered 12/02/07 on the Shiawassee River. Picked the right one out of a flock of 9.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

DATE BANDED:1-9-1988
WHERE BANDED: NEW YORK
SHOT: LAKE ST. CLAIR ON 11-23-2007
I had one number missing and found it out and can't believe this bird almost was 20 years old


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

gunner7848 said:


> DATE BANDED:1-9-1988


20 years! I don't know much about the lifespan of ducks but that has to be close to the longest recorded???


----------



## evil_eye75 (May 27, 2004)

Hen Canvasback
Found frozen: 12-1-07
Banded: 8-2-07 Saskatchewan

This kinda makes up for my stupidity earlier this season when I shot a drake Mallard at Harsens bingo, retrieved it - finding it was banded, then set it down next to me in the corn to shoot birds locked up over my head. When I came back with another nice drake, Its gone!!!! I was so upset at myself for not making sure it was completely dead - lesson learned.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

just recieved info on a canada I shot in december of 2007-

banded in nunavut canada in july of 2007

it also had a "web toe clip" with numbers in it

KILLED on harsens island


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

I just got my band info.
Young mallard banded 08-08-2007 thunder bay ON
Shot on the last day 12-02-07 Frankfort, MI.
The last bird of the limit on my last michigan duck season. A good end if you ask me.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

I recieved a few of my certificates in the mail today.

1. female Canada Goose banded 6/29/06 too young to fly, Ilderton, Ontario
recovered 11/28/07

2. Sex unknown Canada Goose banded 6/08/07too young to fly,Wallaceburg
recovered 01/05/08

3. Large Canada Goose sex unknown banded 06/17/2004
hatched 2003 or earlier,Parkersburg Iowa recovered 1/31/08

Waiting for the rest, will post when I recieve the results.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Got another certificate in the mail today.

Female Large Canada Goose hatched in 02 or earlier Banded 6-18-03 in Sabula Iowa encountered 02-01-2008


----------

